# What weird things has your dog eaten?



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

This morning while I was getting ready, I noticed Lily had dropped something white in the hallway. I went over to her to see what it was and she grabbed it and ran downstairs. By the time I reached her in the living room, whatever it was was gone. I am 99% sure she ate a small piece of Ivory soap that she stole from the edge of the bathtub. I could almost smell it on her breath. Oh Geez! I told my husband she'll be pooping out bubbles. Or clean out her intestines! 

What are some of the odd things your dogs have eaten?


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

OMG. You do NOT really want to know. This is sort of a cumulative list of the exploits of many rescue dogs. Some contributed more than others.


High heel shoes - only the right heels
Makeup (that is messy)
Cat poop and clay from the litterbox (she puked it on the bed)
Wine glass (stolen from the living room, chewed on the bed)
Several dozen crates (and many broken teeth to go with)
Food from my kitchen cupboards (most noticeably from those over the fridge)
2 POUNDS of rendered venison tallow (also on top of the fridge - different dog)
Crayons. Still finding multi-colored poops in the grass 2 years later.
Diapers.
Tampons stolen from the toilet (it didn't flush quite right for a while and that dog took advantage of it!)
Underwear "middles"
Socks. Lots of socks.
TV remotes. Phones.
Entire boxes of Kleenex.


I could go on, but I have to get to work.

Edited to add: bars of soap, sticks of butter.... :lol: OMG, I would go completely insane if it wasn't for crates and leashes.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

OMG - well, I feel a whole lot better after reading your list! Yikes!
It could have been much worse. 

I love this pic:


----------



## Bobbi (Apr 20, 2012)

My dog is pretty good when it comes to eating things... the only thing I am scared of is that he occasionally likes to eat white pebbles from our back yard and decorative red bark...last time he was blocked up and it cost me $200 to have an xray and some medicine to make him go... it took us a whole week and he finally poo'ed it out. In the house we have him an assortment of toys strewn all over the place.. so he hasn't touched anything yet.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

IS it safe to just give a laxative to get them to poo it out on the theory of "What goes in *SHOULD* come out"...? 

From my question, can you tell that I have no idea what's actually been consumed around here... I can tell you for sure this week - one flip flop, an entire enteman's lemon pound cake - sans paper wrapper..., newspapers, pampered chef mix n scrape spatulas (1), and bamboo spoons (2 that I know of) and a client's tax return printout...... 

One day I'll either get the people trained to put things away, or we'll be out of things... 

sarah


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Bandaids, rocks, wire butterflies, mulch, paper in every form, squeaker from a toy, stuffed animal eyes, pencils, pen caps, bottle caps. The list could go on and on. Omar will eat first and ask questions later.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

This reminds me that years ago we had a poodle mix and she used to love to eat socks. I'd find out when she went to poop and it wouldn't come out without "help" (me pulling it out). That was so gross and it happened a lot. :afraid:
At least a bit of soap that Lily ate should come out easily.


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

tortoise said:


> [*]Tampons stolen from the toilet (it didn't flush quite right for a while and that dog took advantage of it!)


I understand used tampons are one of the more common things vets can expect to find blocking up dogs' alimentary canals. The combination of blood and human crotch must be appetising to them. :-/

Probably the most disgusting thing my dog ever ate was rancid butter. I noticed it stank so I threw it in the bin, and she must have eaten it when I wasn't looking. That night, I woke up with her standing on top of me, and she started making that repeating glucking noise that always precedes being sick. This was in my old house that has no plumbing upstairs, so I grabbed her by the ears and held her head over a small cardboard box. She projectile vomited a stinking, greasy acid emulsion with such force it hit the box and spattered straight off the bottom and out onto the carpet around it. Even after it had been cleaned up, the smell of it lingered for days.


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

Junebugs! Its so horrible because I guess a wing or something gets stuck in her throat so she coughs all night. And one time she ate her own poop and of course it didn't want to digest again so she threw up poop, june bugs, and food all over the couch. Then my husband got sick. Unfortunately, there was no warning sounds, pacing, NOTHING. But some of the stuff others have listed....wow!


----------



## Raisin'sMom (Mar 17, 2011)

Raisin eats a lot of plastic toys and that make her poop pretty. But one of the most recent was a custom earplug. It went missing and I thought it was under something I hadn't checked yet. Then we were picking up poop and there were two piles with bright blue sticking out. I found the earplug. The worst part was that I was going to pick it out of the poop had it been in one piece. Those things are expensive.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Ear plugs! Easy to find coming out since they're bright colors.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

_Raisin eats a lot of plastic toys and that make her poop pretty._ 
LOL- So funny!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

WOW! Guess I have been VERY lucky! Only thing Riley gets into is the trash and all he wanted from there was FOOD! That was only a few times and after the last time we got a heavy stainless steel trash can that you have to step on to open...no more dumpster diving here!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Lily's-Mom said:


> OMG - well, I feel a whole lot better after reading your list! Yikes!
> It could have been much worse.
> 
> I love this pic:



:lol:

Several years ago I would work with shelters to take on their "special needs" dogs. I'm not talking about health problems, lol. I had that painful "adjusting" period with a new dog constantly for a couple years. The dogs made out better than I did. Fun to hear their happy ever afters.


----------



## Nawal (Mar 3, 2012)

Lily's-Mom said:


> OMG - well, I feel a whole lot better after reading your list! Yikes!
> It could have been much worse.
> 
> I love this pic:



Aw lol...this just made me laugh so much, it is so cute! 

Puppet has not eaten a lot of stuff but she loves to eat my hair, when it falls off in the bathroom, or in the living room, then she poops it and gets it stuck in her butt and sometimes I have to pull it off, not a lot of fun. Sometimes she will throw up a little ball of hair, like a cat. I vacuum and always close the bathroom door but sometimes she still gets to it. 

Other than that...she has eaten a whole pack of Rolo's before, parts of the paper, gold wrapper and all. I was so worried, but she was just fine. 

She has gotten ahold of a pack of cigarrettes too, I do not know if she ate any of it but she tore them to pieces. And I think that's it, she's good for the most part. 

Oh and not to be overly gross, but she has gotten ahold of feminine hygiene products a couple of times too. Also before I realized I must close the bathroom doors just in case!

She has stolen twizzlers before too, which make her poop gooey and reddish, ah the joys fur-parenthood lol.


----------



## LoveMyDogs (Jun 13, 2012)

Teddy has taken to finding the little gross clumps of dried grass that fall off from under the mower deck. :ahhhhh: It is sooooo freaking NASTY!


----------



## Nawal (Mar 3, 2012)

Puppet's campaign against smoking, hehe


----------



## LoveMyDogs (Jun 13, 2012)

Nawal said:


> Puppet's campaign against smoking, hehe


This one cracked me up! LOL!


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

Something Mack gobbled up while having a walk in the field.
He vomitted it out a few hours later, black and tough together with many of our hair which he ingested.

When i play with him on the ground, he like to nibble my hair, and biting some off i think.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Nawal said:


> Puppet's campaign against smoking, hehe


OMG Puppet is too cute!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Over the years different poodles have eaten many things much to my dismay. My first spoo LOVED dirty diapers YUCK!!! He also ate vaseline which made the stickiest poo and an unholy mess. Betty Jo and Jenny have eaten feminine hygiene products, my undies, my bras assorted plastic toys (Jenny truly loved anything plastic)all when were younger. 

Jenny will still eat her pad when she is in heat and her sisters if she gets the chance. She takes it out of their undies while they are wearing them. She is so helpful. Cayenne loves hairbrushes and since I tend to leave her in the bathroom while we are out she has devoured several not to mention toothbrushes. Betty Jo loves Tom's earplugs and will go looking for them when she gets the chance. Then again she also loves to lick ears. It must be an earwax thing. 

However the thing they have eaten the most often (other then possibly earplugs) is the rubber plug for the tub. They have eaten or chewed them beyond use so many times I now buy a couple at a time and then try to remind everyone to put them up.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I forgot about toilet paper shredded off the roll. And bath poofs, lots of bath poofs. 

I am so well-trained by now to close doors and put things away that I barely need to train the dog! :lol:


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

She is soooooo cute!


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

Cookie is obsessed with pulling worms out of the grass and eating them. We've only had her about 6 weeks, so time will tell about her getting into other weird stuff.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

My two are so food obsessed, none of the other dogs I've ever owned or known compare! When they were younger they ate rocks when we took them for walks, and I read about a poodle on this forum that died after it aspirated a rock and so that freaked me out for ages. Besides rocks they've eaten anything food related they have ever had the fortune to come across, including the packaging it comes in, and mud--they love mud! Grass clumps, my Weigala shrub, a clump of chives in the garden, a green knitted glove. I guess the thing I most worried about was when I was at obedience lessons with Maddy and she ate my sunglasses when I was watching the other dogs. I worried about that for weeks! Once on a run (she was leashed! Right beside me!) I bent down to give her a pat and she smiled at me with an orange in her mouth! Where did she pick THAT up!? Or more recently on a run, she was chomping eagerly on a dead baby bird. But none of it has ever caused a problem (YET), phew!


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Sisko loves tissue and was a devil for litter box treats which he puked up all over the only nice rug. Those things I can understand but why would he enjoy chewing a soap impregnated SOS pad that had him foaming at the mouth as I chased him round the house. He also loves rolling his wet tennis ball in sand and then chewing it.
The old border collie was a saint, but no plastic yard toy was ever safe and the evil beagle chewed on broken glass and I still don't know how she did that without getting any injuries (maybe because it was the really good swedish crystal she had knocked off the table and stolen)


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

_"Or more recently on a run, she was chomping eagerly on a dead baby bird. "_
I feel better about Lily just sniffing a dead bird on our walk yesterday (and a dead mouse a week or so ago). At least she didn't eat them. Sorry, I am grossed out about this stuff easily. I wanted to figure out a way to sterilize her face after just sniffing!
Haha - the more posts I read here, the more I realize Lily is very typical for a poodle and not half as bad as she could be! ;P


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Centuries ago, I had an Australian Shepherd that ate the tv remote. Batteries look really cool on x-ray. lol Before that (back when dogs were first invented lol) I had a Dobe that ate the red garland I tried to decorate with. His poop was so easy to find for days - very festive.


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

Indiana said:


> I bent down to give her a pat and she smiled at me with an orange in her mouth!


lol (lol again, because apparently one lol is too short to constitute a post)


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

My Labrador has just had an emergency op to remove a small stuffed toy that he found somewhere that got stuck! He is 3 years old!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I hope your Lab is OK, sulamk. That happened to my friend's kitten. She ate a toy and they had to operate to remove it. Very scary.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

He is fine now! Was very subdued for a few days!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau has a thing about writing instruments. No pen or pencil is safe. He has never actually ate one to the best of my knowledge; just chomps them into itty bitty pieces. He especially likes to chew up the metal piece that holds the eraser on a pencil -- that he might one day swallow one of these sharp-edged objects gives me nightmares. Also, I've had to "trade" him on a couple of occassions for a push pin. Can you believe he would chew on such a thing? That's the scariest thing -- so far.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Right now Bonnie is enjoying playing with and eventually eating the June bugs. They are small tan beetles that fly slowly, bump into things and have very prickly legs that get stuck in the carpet. The legs are so prickly when she picks them up she does so her incisors only, holding her lips out of the way.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Unfortunately my new puppy is a poop eater. Deer poop, cat poop, rabbit poop, you are not safe.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Sawyer has always had a thing for biting metal.
He used to take our cutlery from our plates instead of trying to get the food. I have no idea why he likes it, and he seems to be way better at leaving it now, but I still catch him chewing on zippers and combs (he'll steel his grooming tools) and really loves snaps.

I got him at 5 months, and after 2 weeks he almost died. I went to the vet because he was so skinny and yelping when he tried to poop. turns out he swallowed a rock (about the size of a golf ball) and it was stuck in his intestines. I had to choose to either put him down, or pay over $1000 that I didn't have. Luckily someone offered to loan it to me.
Now whenever I'm mad at him I just say I have to love him because he cost me too much to not. lol


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

OMG. Your lists are hysterical. Rango tried deer & cow dung when he was really little but he doesn't go for anything now.... no really! We had friends over for dinner & everything was set on a low table for them to help themselves & not even a sniff. 

I'm quite lucky it seems.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Lily's-Mom said:


> _"Or more recently on a run, she was chomping eagerly on a dead baby bird. "_
> I feel better about Lily just sniffing a dead bird on our walk yesterday (and a dead mouse a week or so ago). At least she didn't eat them. Sorry, I am grossed out about this stuff easily. I wanted to figure out a way to sterilize her face after just sniffing!
> Haha - the more posts I read here, the more I realize Lily is very typical for a poodle and not half as bad as she could be! ;P


OH, I know what you mean!! Some things Maddy eats,....she likes soap so I almost feel like letting her eat some especially after a goose poop snackeroo. Arghh, why do they like everything that's disgusting????


----------



## SweetMomBoricua (May 12, 2012)

Well, my brother has a standard poodle and he used to bite and rip my daughter's pampers while she was still wearing them ;-)


----------



## jettabaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Reading all these replies has made me realize that my spoo is normal. Jovi will eat anything that is not nailed down, and sometimes even then. He absolutely LOVES socks, shirts, shorts, anything he can get ahold of. We lost a whole pack of toilet paper. Oh, and a comforter, while crated. Evidently, he could still reach it and we didn't know it. It looked like it had snowed in his crate. My sons phone has a crack in it, from where he tried to eat it right after we got him. He loves shoes, too. Even if they are put up out of the way, he will find a way to get to them. 

We have provided him with all the toys we thought he could ever want. He destroyed the plushies, chews on the bones and plays with his food dish.


----------

